# Show It! NO SURGE NO RIDE!



## MulletMan

Post your recent history. No surge no ride...collect cancel fees...no pool rides. As you can see the pax won the surge game on me yesterday. NOmas!


----------



## renbutler

I work a regular full-time job these days, so I drive ONLY 1.5x surges and higher, when I have free time. My last four driving days have average per-mile payments, after 20% commission, plus tips, including dead miles, of *$0.93, $1.51, $1.01, and $2.27* ($20 tip on my last ride)! My cost per mile is about $0.25, including mileage-based costs like gas, maintenance, and a portion of depreciation.


----------



## MulletMan

renbutler said:


> I work a regular full-time job these days, so I drive ONLY 1.5x surges and higher, when I have free time. My last four driving days have average per-mile payments, after 20% commission, plus tips, of $0.93, $1.51, $1.01, and $2.27 ($20 tip on my last ride)! My cost per mile is about $0.25, including mileage-based costs like gas, maintenance, and a portion of depreciation.


YOU are the man!!! Much respect and a guy who gets it!! Please post to my new thread in Atlanta..thanks!!!


----------



## LondonONTdriver

Do you only go online when it's surging and once it stops surging go offline?


----------



## MulletMan

LondonONTdriver said:


> Do you only go online when it's surging and once it stops surging go offline?


exactly! Piece of advise tho, run the pax app at the same time because surge ends for pax quicker than for drivers; they'll ping as soon as surge is over and you'll still be online, so u accept and boom, no surge. If you have pax app open you'll see when it ends and u can go offline immediately.


----------



## MulletMan




----------



## Darkknight8425

Best thing I ever did was implement no surge no ride only did about 3 hours of actual driving yesterday and made 78 and only lost a quarter of gas.


----------



## MulletMan

Darkknight8425 said:


> Best thing I ever did was implement no surge no ride only did about 3 hours of actual driving yesterday and made 78 and only lost a quarter of gas.


If everyone did this we would be a much happier group! Good job bro. it is a game...if pax wanna wait til surge ends and then it does and they drop a pin; all drivers suddenly disappear off their screen...PRICELESS!


----------



## Darkknight8425

MulletMan said:


> If everyone did this we would be a much happier group! Good job bro. it is a game...if pax wanna wait til surge ends and then it does and they drop a pin; all drivers suddenly disappear off their screen...PRICELESS!


Completely agree my first week I was a over eager sucka picking up any and every ping drove 5 hours to make like 60 bucks.







or DIE!!!


----------



## renbutler

This is what a summary looks like when you drive only surges. Who says Uber can't be profitable?


----------



## MulletMan

I'm following your arse. Someone who walks it and talks it.


----------



## Darkknight8425

renbutler said:


> This is what a summary looks like when you drive only surges. Who says Uber can't be profitable?


That is beautiful surge on brother!!!


----------



## uberguuber

I can do even better!


----------



## MulletMan

uberguuber said:


> I can do even better!
> View attachment 33170


That's cool bro...not everybody can figure it out. Good luck in your other endevours


----------



## NachonCheeze

Darkknight8425 said:


> Completely agree my first week I was a over eager sucka picking up any and every ping drove 5 hours to make like 60 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or DIE!!!


60 bucks for 5 hours sounds about right


----------



## MikesUber

renbutler said:


> This is what a summary looks like when you drive only surges. Who says Uber can't be profitable?


Yikes that acceptance rate, nice knowing ya


----------



## renbutler

I've been doing this for weeks, and the worst reaction has been getting knocked offline for ignoring three in a row. I've never had a timeout, and I've always been able to go back online immediately.

Not even a harshly worded email.

I go online only during surges, and virtually every ping I ignore is 15+ minutes away. I think they can live with my ignoring that around here.


----------



## MikesUber

renbutler said:


> I've been doing this for weeks, and the worst reaction has been getting knocked offline for ignoring three in a row. I've never had a timeout, and I've always been able to go back online immediately.
> 
> Not even a harshly worded email.
> 
> I go online only during surges, and virtually every ping I ignore is 15+ minutes away. I think they can live with my ignoring that around here.


 Weeks? If that's all then they are giving you a window to establish your rating etc. Uber works in weird ways so perhaps your market hasn't instituted the time out policy as harshly or even at all depending on driver volume. You may be able to continue that acceptance rate but Uber wants a 80% acceptance rate. If you're been driving longer then who knows; I try to keep at least 80%.


----------



## renbutler

Sorry if I misled you.

I've been driving Uber for nearly a year, but for the past few weeks I've been doing only surges, and only sporadically, with a low acceptance rate but no scolding.

So, including my first few months when I took virtually every ping, my lifetime acceptance rate is probably still well over 90%. It would take months of a few surge rides and nothing else to drop me below 80%.


----------



## RedDragonQueen

Pretty much


----------



## KMANDERSON

uberguuber said:


> I can do even better!
> View attachment 33170









I had the same driving strategy to


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Playing the surge is like playing musical chairs, or a grab bag.


----------



## MulletMan

ChortlingCrison said:


> Playing the surge is like playing musical chairs, or a grab bag.


Yes, or like a box a chocolates...










6 rides so far this week. Gotta be choosy and a bit lucky sometimes


----------



## MulletMan

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 34825
> I had the same driving strategy to


adios amigo


----------



## MulletMan

SURGE ON!!!! 










LAST 7 DAYS BREAKDOWN to $per mile and $per hour 










Got lucky and caught a 3.4 surge to airport from Roswell..hehe


----------



## renbutler

Got a 19-mile ride at 2.3x last night, earning $38 after commission, with about $5 in real-world mileage expenses.

Followed it up immediately with a 1.5x ride -- of 0.71 miles. D'oh. At least it was less than a half mile to the pickup.


----------



## MulletMan

renbutler said:


> Got a 19-mile ride at 2.3x last night, earning $38 after commission, with about $5 in real-world mileage expenses.
> 
> Followed it up immediately with a 1.5x ride -- of 0.71 miles. D'oh. At least it was less than a half mile to the pickup.


Brother Prius driver; they are the car to rideshare!. I had ~100 miles with pax, double that for dead miles goes to 200 miles. at 50 mpg thats 4 gallons. $8 in gas. Life is good.

Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive


----------



## renbutler

Prius? No way. I drive an older, sensible SUV. I just have minimal mileage expenses (8 cents gas over the last six months, 5 cents depreciation monthly, 9 cents maintenance over the time I've owned the vehicle). I round it up to 25 cents per mile total because maintenance is increasing as the vehicle gets older, and gas is creeping up.


----------



## MulletMan

renbutler said:


> Prius? No way. I drive an older, sensible SUV. I just have minimal mileage expenses (8 cents gas over the last six months, 5 cents depreciation monthly, 9 cents maintenance over the time I've owned the vehicle). I round it up to 25 cents per mile total because maintenance is increasing as the vehicle gets older, and gas is creeping up.


Ok senor, somehow i thought u were prius. Looks like u get ~25 mpg. Trying to figure my actual costs.

130,000 on my 2012 prius c
gas is .04
$1500 on oil changes and tires. .01
depreciation $13k loss since new .10
TOTALS $.15
Think I'm in the ball park?


----------



## renbutler

No repairs at all? No belts, hoses, brakes? 

Even bulbs (headlights, taillights, etc.) -- if you drive at night, bulbs will need to be replaced more often. Granted, bulbs are going add a tiny fraction of a penny.


----------



## MulletMan

renbutler said:


> No repairs at all? No belts, hoses, brakes?
> 
> Even bulbs (headlights, taillights, etc.) -- if you drive at night, bulbs will need to be replaced more often. Granted, bulbs are going add a tiny fraction of a penny.


No repairs at all. My prius has no belts, a few hoses, radiator, fuel, wiper, etc. So far so good. Brake pads original. It's a tank or maybe it's gonna hit all at once. I did install HID's for $300.

"All of the accessories that are normally powered by the engine (via a series of belts or a single serpentine belt, in some cases) are now powered by electric motors. That means that the power steering pump, air conditioner, alternator and even the water pump all are electrically driven. In addition to the reduced maintenance and increased fuel economy, this means that any (or all) of the accessories can remain functional - even when the engine isn't running."


----------



## renbutler




----------



## MulletMan

renbutler said:


> TE]
> 
> I like it! Unfortunately i got a scolding about too many cancellations...i think i need to let them timeout ilo acro.


----------



## Ubernic

I got a 1.2 surge on Saturday. Other than that Surge always disappeared when I drive into it. Love the old soda btw, I am sad it's gone.


----------



## TeddyUberski

uberguuber said:


> I can do even better!
> View attachment 33170


LMFAO.....


----------



## jonni smith

I got my work cut out for me tonight to have another week of surge greater than fare.
























$200 a week is cool for me


----------



## Toml2068

MikesUber said:


> Weeks? If that's all then they are giving you a window to establish your rating etc. Uber works in weird ways so perhaps your market hasn't instituted the time out policy as harshly or even at all depending on driver volume. You may be able to continue that acceptance rate but Uber wants a 80% acceptance rate. If you're been driving longer then who knows; I try to keep at least 80%.


Where do you get this report?


----------



## uberron73

renbutler said:


> This is what a summary looks like when you drive only surges. Who says Uber can't be profitable?


How can I see my acceptance rate like this one


----------



## MulletMan

keep that surge above fare, don't ask questions...just drive


----------



## SandyD

renbutler said:


> This is what a summary looks like when you drive only surges. Who says Uber can't be profitable?


How do I get to this summary screen? I haven't been able to find it in the app .... thanks!


----------



## renbutler

I believe that's in the weekly summary email. I was reading it on my phone, so it just looks like the app.


----------



## jack badly

MulletMan said:


> Post your recent history. No surge no ride...collect cancel fees...no pool rides. As you can see the pax won the surge game on me yesterday. NOmas!
> 
> View attachment 32275


Your city is better than many others. Other cities dont even have surges for several days. Even if you do have surges, it won't be at your location.


----------



## LMicheleS

I wish that Uber would raise the rates to what they were in the early days (before my time, but I've heard from many original drivers what they were). Then, there would be no need to sit out until a surge hits.


----------



## m1a1mg

Surge? You guys still have surge? We have dynamic pricing. Which sux ass.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

What is a VIP ride ??
Is that like Uber Select ?


----------



## SurgeMaker

We can all surge along. Just log off wait for surge log on!!! Wala more money!!! It's unbelievable how many people can't figure this out!!!


----------



## UberTrip

MulletMan said:


> exactly! Piece of advise tho, run the pax app at the same time because surge ends for pax quicker than for drivers; they'll ping as soon as surge is over and you'll still be online, so u accept and boom, no surge. If you have pax app open you'll see when it ends and u can go offline immediately.


Just to point it out, the partner app is also slow to reflect starting Surge. Meaning the Pax app will be surging, and eligible for surge fares two minutes before they will show in the partner app, and of course the opposite is true in which the partner app is slow to reflect surge ending... If that makes sense.


----------



## renbutler

This past week I took four trips, all surge (two X, two XL) and had a $5 cancellation.

Even though dead miles were nearly two thirds of my mileage, I still managed an average of *$1.23* in revenue per total mile driven, my second best ever (my record week was $1.51, but that was for a single surge ride).

My expense per mile is roughly .23/mile (old vehicle, including maintenance, gas, mileage-based depreciation, etc.). So I profited about $1/mile.

Yes, this is the exception, clearly not the rule. But sometimes the margins end up heavily in your favor.


----------



## dentedcan

Nothing but surge on Sat, the 13th. Refuse to drive for 1x
.


----------



## Scuba Steve

I'm not posting screenshots bc I'm paranoid about trying to stay anonymous from Uber.

I only take surge rides and just wanted to bump this thread

NO SURGE NO RIDE

MAKE THEM PAY


----------



## 80sDude

Uber is hiding surge will offline on Partner App here. Anybody else verify this ? Seems you have to log in and out real quick for surge to show up. PITA..

Same with Passenger APP. I used to be able to see current surge rate yet cannot anymore. I have asked PAX about this. Some say yes it shows and some say no ? Any suggestions on what device to use to see PAX surge pricing ? I use a tethered IPAD.


----------



## ShawnsUber

Umm, IOS App called "Surge". Lol


----------



## OlDirtySapper

A few slipped thru but this is the best night in a long time. I found myself logged off at 2 am screaming NO SURGE NO RIDE at the passenger app and it paid off lol.


----------



## 58756

MulletMan said:


> Post your recent history. No surge no ride...collect cancel fees...no pool rides. As you can see the pax won the surge game on me yesterday. NOmas!
> 
> View attachment 32275


Mah ***** u doing it O.G. style.


----------



## gmorkly

Theres


80sDude said:


> Uber is hiding surge will offline on Partner App here. Anybody else verify this ? Seems you have to log in and out real quick for surge to show up. PITA..
> 
> Same with Passenger APP. I used to be able to see current surge rate yet cannot anymore. I have asked PAX about this. Some say yes it shows and some say no ? Any suggestions on what device to use to see PAX surge pricing ? I use a tethered IPAD.


Android app called"No Surge"


----------



## 80sDude

I track pax app on an ipad


----------



## Michelle webb

MulletMan said:


> exactly! Piece of advise tho, run the pax app at the same time because surge ends for pax quicker than for drivers; they'll ping as soon as surge is over and you'll still be online, so u accept and boom, no surge. If you have pax app open you'll see when it ends and u can go offline immediately.


How do I get the pax app?


----------



## DocT

Michelle webb said:


> How do I get the pax app?


Download from your app store.


----------



## 58756

dentedcan said:


> Nothing but surge on Sat, the 13th. Refuse to drive for 1x
> .
> View attachment 54535


I saw a $2.89 in there. How's that one a surge bro?


----------

